# T-Tube Placement



## PaulaS (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello.
   I was wondering if anyone knew what CPT code to use when a surgeon places a T-Tube intraoperatively. The catheter was placed after a previous repair of a duodenal ulcer and now bile is leaking between the sutures that were placed. Based on the documentation, it looks as if he may be using the catheter as treatment of a duodenal fistula, as this is his postoperative diagnosis.  Thanks in advance for your help.

Paula


----------

